# Caption me!



## lisameowrie (Mar 4, 2015)

My cat, Savannah has been selected yet again to appear on Cats of Instagram and I need help coming up with a clever caption, mind helping out?


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 4, 2015)

Did you put chili peppers in it?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 4, 2015)

"I'm gonna say tuna in spring water, vintage 2014."


----------



## KenC (Mar 4, 2015)

Because I can.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 4, 2015)

Super Glue?!?! I thought you said "Super Food!"


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2015)

You mean you humans can take off that outer layer!?!?!


----------



## snerd (Mar 4, 2015)

Snot-lick, snot-lick, snot-lick.................


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 4, 2015)

Drop some please!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 4, 2015)

I can haz tuna now?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 4, 2015)

Will you share that mouse I brought you?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 5, 2015)

Meowth, that's right!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 5, 2015)

Mmmmmmmm . . . Bacon!


----------



## Zen1300 (Mar 5, 2015)

Well, lick my nose!  If that just isn't the tastiest morsel!


----------



## lisameowrie (Apr 27, 2015)

Now I really have to come up with something clever, Cats of Instagram has chosen this photo to be part of a book they're putting together!


----------



## BillM (Apr 27, 2015)

If i could put it back in my mouth I would !!!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Apr 28, 2015)

What do you mean, "we're out of tuna"?


----------



## ronlane (Apr 28, 2015)

Your getting a what???????


----------

